# Yoyo:



## seawings (May 15, 2008)

I’ve been away from WF for quite a while. Retirement, home projects, surgeries (cataracts) and remodeling our little house up on the lake have taken an inordinate amount of time. Well enough of the excuses. Here is a little story to jump back in and participate on a more regular basis. 

I'm not sure if it belongs here...but here goes.

Yoyo:

Yoyo is an egret; I am not sure what type as there are several…I think he is a Snowy Egret. There are several egrets that roam up and down our cove on Lake Livingston, however, only Yoyo stops by to mooch. 

Almost as soon as you get to the dock he makes a fly by to check what we are up to. If he sees you haul out the cast net he swoops in, standing about three feet away, and waits for a hand out. If he hasn’t seen you he can certainly hear the weights on the cast nest rattling on the deck and will soon appear. 

Yoyo came with the house and the story is that he was named by the previous owner of our neighbors’ house, so we have no clue as to the naming. Accustomed to the hand outs he adopted Charlie, our neighbor, and now us. Yoyo will often land on Charlie’s porch and look in the kitchen window, as if to say…”come on out and feed me”. He has now begun to follow my wife up from the dock to our deck. 

During spring break our grandkids were up and our ten year old grandson quickly learned to throw the cast net. Yoyo, seeing new potential, would fly by but not land…”who were these little people and can they produce handouts?” Soon he determined a landing and check out was in order, however, he kept his distance as they were a little to rambunctious…not like the slow old folks he’d become accustomed to. 

However, after a while he would approach to within six feet, as the amount of shad they were feeding him exceeded anything we had provided. One afternoon we were all sitting on the dock and they fed him so long that I was beginning to wonder when he would quit eating. As darkness fell and we headed up the hill he stood there watching us leave. Finally he lifted off and flew down the cove, lower than usual, I suspect he was so full of shad that he was having a hard time gaining altitude.

When the kids were gone he would arrive early every morning, as our grandson would get up and go down to the dock first thing, and look around disappointedly for the little people that produced so much, eventually flying off…probably thinking about the bounty he’d enjoyed on our dock. 

Yoyo is still here, stops by often, and still getting his handout, one of the pleasures and treasure we have found up here on the lake. It also proves that man and nature can co-exist and enjoy each other.


----------



## Aurasheild (May 19, 2008)

*Hugs*
Seawings I so missed you.
L.O.L
New R.P.G much. I think so.
That story was really sweet. Kinda like a fairy tale... but only just.


----------

